# Currently/Recently Playing Thread



## Punnchy (Feb 22, 2016)

Cause the forum needs to know what you're gaming.

*Fallout 4 - PS4 *Beat the game with two different factions in one sitting, will do the reamining faction later :3
*Clicker Heroes * *- PC *Just hit 2400/3600 on the achievemnt scale, will keep progressing as I have time.
*Minecraft *- *PS4* My love Nuucat and I have a almost creative world we're building various projects on, cause we can and boredum.
*Hell Yeah* - *PC *It's the only game from that free collection that appeard recently that I've gotten the chance to take a wack at.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm kicking ramblin' mushroom ass in* Earthbound* and loving it


----------



## Sforzie (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm still leveling alts in WoW. Because it's relaxing. Also building an ancient Roman city and palace in Minecraft on the PS4. (It's so much easier to build on PS4 than pc for some reason.) And I'm installing Slime Rancher right now, so we'll see how that goes.
(Being a grown up is awesome.)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

I recently beat Borderlands 2 on PC.
I also can't wait for the new DLC packs coming to Just Cause 3, also on PC. That game is fun for screwing around.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 23, 2016)

Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc
Valkyria Chronicles
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy XIII
Portal
Portal 2 (multiplayer campaign)


----------



## Nigel (Feb 23, 2016)

I play anything but I tend to stick to MMORPGS and FPS Shooters.
And yes that means that I play Call of Duty. ԅ( ˘ω˘ ԅ)
But I do also love survival horror games. 

So here's a list.

Call of Duty on PS4
Star Wars The Old Republic on PC
Mass Effect Trilogy ((On my 22nd playthrough now lmao)) on PC
Fallout 4 on PC
Alien Isolation on Xbox One

And that's the current games I play right now.


----------



## pervball302 (Feb 23, 2016)

*PS2*

Resident Evil: Code Veronica X
Silent Hill 4: The Room
Final Fantasy X
*PS3*

Dynasty Warriors 7
Silent Hill (PS1)
Final Fantasy VII (PS1)
AMY


----------



## Togaryuman (Feb 23, 2016)

Killing Floor 2 – *PC*

Plants VS Zombies: Garden Warfare 2 – *PC*

Dying Light: The Following – *PC*

Digimon Story Cyber Slueth – *PS4*

Mortal Kombat X – *PS4*

Star Wars Battlefront 2 (modded) – *PC*

Hollow Knight Beta – *PC*

Super Smash Bros. Wii U – *Wii U* (duh)


----------



## Luxirilla (Feb 23, 2016)

Fire Emblem Fates
Fire Emblem Awakening
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Academy
Rune Factory 4

All on the 3ds. Right now, Fire Emblem Fates is my main thing. I need to get all of the husbandus!


----------



## Haru Totetsu (Feb 24, 2016)

*XBOX 360:*

Mass Effect Trilogy
Kameo: Elements of Power
Eternal Sonata
Divinity II: The Dragon Knight Saga
Blue Dragon
*PS3:*

Dragon Age 2
Kingdom Hearts -HD 1.5 Remix-
Tales of Graces f
Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster
Final Fantasy XIII
*PS4:*

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Legend of Kay Anniversary
WATCH_DOGS
Gravity Rush -Remasterd-
*3DS:*

Pokémon Omega Ruby Version
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Pokémon Ranger
Fire Emblem: Awakening
*Gameboy Advance:*

Pokémon Emerald
*Wii U:*

The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD
*PC - MMORPG:* RuneScape


----------



## Jafoob (Feb 24, 2016)

Fire emblem fates has consumed my life send help


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 25, 2016)

Super Hexagon needs to burn.


----------



## Ojikori (Feb 28, 2016)

League of Legends and Lots of Path of Exile while I wait for the PoE expansion and the division.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 5, 2016)

*The Wolf Among Us* for Xbox One
This game plays out like an interactive season of Law & Order but without the boring courtroom scenes. Bigby is a grade-A asshole, but he feels like a younger Lenny Brisco.


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 5, 2016)

Don't Starve Together because its harder to survive when everyone eats your food.


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (May 7, 2016)

Recently trying out the open beta for Overwatch and am having me some fun. I think I've run into a Moondoggie and someone else who seems to know me (RealMrTrueX, i think?) Wherever you guys are, GG.


----------



## Atelier (May 9, 2016)

I'm currently replaying _Mass Effect_ on my *PS3 *and _Fire Emblem Fates: Revelation_ on my *3DS*, both on hard mode, which I thought I was marginally more prepared for than I really was. 
Still having an awesome, if not mildly infuriating, time with both.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 9, 2016)

Getting back into MGSV, contemplating erasing my old file and starting from scratch.


----------



## Wither (May 9, 2016)

Been playing Battleborn (*PC*). 
Recently tried Ori and the Blind Forest (*PC*) again. I hate it. 
I'm going to cheat a little, because it wasn't super recent, but the last game I completed was Hyper Light Drifter (*PC*). That game is utterly fantastic. 
Oh, and I've played a bit of Dead Star (on *PC* but it's cross-platform with *PS4*). It's a neat class based star-fighter game. Twin-stick shooter and strategy game.


RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Getting back into MGSV, contemplating erasing my old file and starting from scratch.


Gah, that game is pure fun. I need to replay it again now, _thanks_.


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

I just started playing Hotline Miami the other day, and it is pretty great.

I might be getting Stellaris in a day or two, but I am watching the reviews before I purchase it (just came out today, so far, they are very positive)

Other than that, I have not been doing as much gaming as I used to.


----------



## Atelier (May 9, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Getting back into MGSV, contemplating erasing my old file and starting from scratch.


Oh lord, I need to as well. I don't think I've ever had as much fun playing a game in a very long time.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 9, 2016)

Atelier said:


> Oh lord, I need to as well. I don't think I've ever had as much fun playing a game in a very long time.


Lot of people forgot about MGSV, heh.


----------



## Wither (May 9, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Lot of people forgot about MGSV, heh.


I've... played it twice. Nearly have completed it. 
Sure, MGS3 has the cool story, but MGS5 is just crazy amount of fun to fuck around in.


----------



## Atelier (May 9, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Lot of people forgot about MGSV, heh.


This is like, annoyingly accurate. Like, in terms of games I just come back to to have a great time, MGSV is at the top of my list.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 12, 2016)

Playing Undertale. Just got to the Papyrus battle. 
(Nyeh-heh-heh becomes Bonetrousle)
Drop-drop-drop the bass!


----------



## Faunosaurus (May 12, 2016)

Been playing a lot of BF4 from the BF1 hype, but I also regularly play garrys mod, rust and CSGO.


----------



## CrispyLettuce (May 12, 2016)

Been playing Dark Souls 3 annnnnnnnd...that's it.


----------



## Moondoggy (May 13, 2016)

Currently playing Dying Light the Following, The Division, Hitman, and Skyrim with lots of mods lol

Hyped for Fallout 4 Far Harbor, Battlefield 1, Deus Ex, and my Bae Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 13, 2016)

Already beat the main story line/quest for Borderlands 2.
Now I'm working on completing all the side quests.
I love this damn game.


----------



## Atelier (May 14, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> my Bae Mass Effect Andromeda



*vibrates intensely* I need ME:A like, ASAP. I cannot wait for it to release.


----------



## Punnchy (May 14, 2016)

*Terarria* I killed the wall of flesh and now regret it more then anything, I could have been a little bit better prepared for hard mode, with more potions and other things saved up... woops!


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 19, 2016)

At the moment I'm leveling up Charmeleon in *Pokémon Yellow (3DS)*; he's hit level 32, or maybe he's a she. I dunno, genders didn't exist in Gen I, and because of this I'm not assigning nicknames for this team when I get it imported to Pokémon Moon.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 19, 2016)

I JUST GOT THE BORDERLANDS PRE SEQUEL,I'M WAITING FOR IT TO DOWNLOAD NOW.
I'M SO FUCKING READY.

I'll also got a bunch of DLC and Borderlands one.
They were all included in a package deal for 30$


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 24, 2016)

Fallout 4's Far Harbor.  <_>  Definitely a great atmospheric place that reminds me of The Evil Dead.


----------



## Viz (May 24, 2016)

I haven't been playing a lot of games lately since I don't have a lot of friends to play with but I have been playing Doom 64 EX which is a fantastic port that brings doom 64 to PC, CS:GO for surfing and occasionally rainbow 6 siege.


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 1, 2016)

*Crush crush*...(whispers)It'sadatingsim//
Because I have no shame.
and no life too apparently.


----------



## Wither (Jun 1, 2016)

Finished up my first playthrough of Oxenfree (I even had @Yukkie tag along for the ride). I am now thoroughly enjoying its ARG.
This shit is cool.


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 1, 2016)

RocRabbit said:


> *Crush crush*...(whispers)It'sadatingsim//
> Because I have no shame.
> and no life too apparently.



Ohmygod I'm playing that too. 

Trying to get to the next stage with Mio cuz she's da bae.



Wither said:


> Finished up my first playthrough of Oxenfree (I even had @Yukkie tag along for the ride). I am now thoroughly enjoying its ARG.
> This shit is cool.



>:C didn't even let me pick anything.


----------



## Wither (Jun 1, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> >:C didn't even let me pick anything.


Play it yourself, you walnut.


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 1, 2016)

Wither said:


> Play it yourself, you walnut.



I'm broke asf you uh... Peanut. >:c


----------



## x-zombii (Jun 1, 2016)

Spent the past week binge playing dark souls 2, but let's just say mistakes were made and now I have to restart


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 1, 2016)

I've mostly been playing the new Doom, Perfect Dark Zero, and a little Overwatch here and there. 

Though I recently downloaded Goat Simulator and it's the funniest shit I've ever played. I laughed so hard I cried. Literally.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jun 1, 2016)

Disney Infinity 3.0. Just need to get all my available figures to level 10 so their statues in the Hall of Heroes will turn gold, before Disney shuts down the online servers in the future.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 1, 2016)

Fallout 4 for Xbox One 
Playing around with some mods.


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 1, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Ohmygod I'm playing that too.
> 
> Trying to get to the next stage with Mio cuz she's da bae.



Oh yay! I'm not alone! :'D I don't even think I have a favorite on there...uhm...I think I'd probably go with Elle or Iro, but Alpha is also pretty cool- I don't know I like them all! <3


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 1, 2016)

RocRabbit said:


> Oh yay! I'm not alone! :'D I don't even think I have a favorite on there...uhm...I think I'd probably go with Elle or Iro, but Alpha is also pretty cool- I don't know I like them all! <3



Elle and Iro are really great too. uwu! Yea, I totally agree, they're all really cute~~~ ; w; It's the perfect game for people who would never find love, amirite


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 1, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Elle and Iro are really great too. uwu! Yea, I totally agree, they're all really cute~~~ ; w; It's the perfect game for people who would never find love, amirite



You're absolutely right~ Forever alone with no life~


----------



## Komms (Jun 2, 2016)

Tree of Savior, Stardew Valley, annndd OVERRWAATCHHHH


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jun 2, 2016)

The Simpsons Hit & Run for Gamecube and Nekopara Vol. 1 on PC.


----------



## Storok (Jun 2, 2016)

War Thunder! because it is awesome


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 2, 2016)

I _FINALLY_ bought GTA V. Gonna go home and enjoy the fuck outta it.


----------



## Storok (Jun 2, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> I _FINALLY_ bought GTA V. Gonna go home and enjoy the fuck outta it.


have fun!


----------



## GGY128 (Jun 6, 2016)

Komms said:


> Tree of Savior, Stardew Valley, annndd OVERRWAATCHHHH



You are playing Tree of Saviour too. That is awesome which server?


----------



## StealYourFace (Jun 6, 2016)

I started a file in Skyrim that I only play when I'm high.  My Khajiit's name is Mittens.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 6, 2016)

*The Last Remnant* - I've been told that this game punishes you for grinding, for trying to make your team better? I haven't read anything yet to prove it, but it makes sense how the first time I go somewhere I have more trouble then I should.

*Clicker Heroes* - My Siyalitas is 10000, but it's not enough to beat the 3600 maker like I've read it would, so I'm working on getting other abilities higher to make the climb easier.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 6, 2016)

If anyone wants to play Overwatch, I'm trying to build a team. I got like two and a half people so far.... I am on PS4 and I (mainly) play:
Genji for offence
Mei and trash (bastion, but I hate playing him cuz he's trash) for defense
D.va for tank
And my main is mercy for support


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

Uncharted 4. This game really is my favorite right now. I know that sounds cheezy like who the heck still cares about this series right? Well I do. Heck of a good game.


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 6, 2016)

If anyone here likes Overwatch or Rocket League add me on Ps4 "TheBlackJokerPR"


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 6, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> If anyone here likes Overwatch or Rocket League add me on Ps4 "TheBlackJokerPR"



You have rocket league too!!! We should play when im done with finals week


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 6, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> You have rocket league too!!! We should play when im done with finals week


Sure, no problem


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 6, 2016)

Got back into Splatoon; going for that S rank + 99 milestone.
...But I do really need someone to squad with.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2016)

Odin Sphere.  Despite a few design flaws to be salty over (Beldor why do you have to be flanked by two Axe Knights, one is enough, and Inferno King Onyx will you PLEASE NOT SPAM YOUR STUPID FLAMING CHARGE ATTACK), overall the game is just amazing.  Full of personality, too.

However, I am also a little salty over the fact that after buying a copy of the PS2 version from the PS3 store then I discover that its HD remake (Odin Sphere Leifthrasir) was releasing very soon.  Plus, it includes a "Classic Mode" which is almost an exact port of the PS2 version . . . which one do I play?


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Jun 12, 2016)

TF2, lots and lots of TF2. Right now I'm staff in a community, and I'm trying to learn how to play spy and how to trickstab.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 12, 2016)

League, Overwatch, and The Division most of the time.


----------



## Amity (Jun 16, 2016)

Picked up Heroes of the Storm, been in a gaming slump. I've been playing Terraria too but my friends keep spawning bosses on me while I'm building. Then they dug straight down to hell where they belong.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 26, 2016)

I always find it amusing how Heroes gets abbreviated as HOTS.

I haven't played much recently that feels worth noting.   I put a few hours into Monster Hunter 4 the other day, and the addition of random large monsters while I'm out on quests definitely makes things more engaging, even though they still seem to take too long to kill.


----------



## Peacewalker (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm currently playing Rayman Legends and I'm loving it.
And I'm also playing Hereos of the Storm, Gauntlet, Team Fortress 2 and Mario Kart Wii (I'm fantastic with Dry Bones)


----------



## Amity (Jul 7, 2016)

Riders of Icarus, the buggiest game I've played post-1998. Lord almighty.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2016)

_Ori and the Blind Forest_.  My laptop is capable of running it.

It. is. amazing.


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrono Trigger, Golden Sun, Fire Emblem (GBA), Final Fantasy VII &VIII. I mostly got hooked to Chrono Trigger and FFVIII.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2016)

Yesterday I made it through the Ginso Tree area in Ori and the Blind Forest.

WOW.  That climb out was so unspeakably epic that once I was out, I had to call it a session and take a few minutes to wind down.


----------



## Foxxorz (Jul 15, 2016)

Shift 2 Unleashed until I get mad, then Brutal Doom until I get madder, then Sim City 4 to calm down. Sprinkle in some Minecraft for flavor.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2016)

Now we're at the ruins on Mount Horu.  Is that endgame or lava that I smell?  I dunno.


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 16, 2016)

When on break at work, I can't stop playing Hyrule Warriors Legends. Screw killing thousands of mooks; the absolute best part of the game is dressing up fairies in cute outfits.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 23, 2016)

Finished Undertale.  First playthrough ended as neutral-pacifist.  I actually had to give some thought about whether to spare or kill Asgore, and Flowey ...  I'd seen images of the final boss but I wasn't expecting the game to go meta with it ... it really caught me off-guard.

Oh, and Flowey suggested I get in contact with Alphys.


----------



## Sharg (Jul 23, 2016)

Dirty Bomb.

Fantastic free to play shooter on Steam from the makers of Quake Wars.

Class based action, slightly similar to the team fortress games with team based objectives and refined combat.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 23, 2016)

Does anyone play Blacklight Retribution? (Free online FPS).
I really feel like owning some furs


----------



## modfox (Jul 23, 2016)

skyrim with a shit load of furry mods installed


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 23, 2016)

modfox said:


> skyrim with a shit load of furry mods installed



That's tempting.


----------



## modfox (Jul 24, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> That's tempting.


yes very fun


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 24, 2016)

So I recently picked up Undertale.  Beat it in a few days, but ... wow, what a ride.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 23, 2016)

I've been clocking some time and grinding in Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate this week.

Funniest escapade so far was, on a delivery-based quest in the Ancestral Steppe, I was running low on Stamina so I decided to cook myself a well-done steak ... while otherwise fighting off a Great Jaggi.


----------



## Soren49 (Aug 23, 2016)

I am almost always playing ARK or No man's sky currently... I have a serious addiction that I can't sway. I even bought stuff on the steam summer sale that I haven't played yet because of ARK....


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 24, 2016)

Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain.

Alternatively, XCOM2 featuring everyone's favourite nuke-happy pacifist:


----------



## Notkastar (Aug 24, 2016)

Just been a whole lot of this:





and this:





For me lately,
Just finished making a video on the ladder actually =)


Spoiler


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 25, 2016)

Somehow, I managed to be playing Monster Hunter 4 basically all day today.

We met the monster on the game's cover.

In a variety of other quests, we got to meet a Zamtrios, Rathian, Najarala ... the Rathian in particular was guarding a nest and our task was to pilfer two eggs from it.  Managed to get one and keep running to safety.  After that we tried fighting her, managed to sever her tail (sub-quest objective) but couldn't finish the job because we were out of healing items by then.  But sub-quest success is good enough for now.


----------



## Julen (Aug 25, 2016)

Played the hell outta Rising storm/Red orchestra 2, arma 2, arma 3 and Squad.

Hyped as fuck about Rising Storm 2: Vietnam. I NEED THAT GAME NOW.

Oh yeah. And Killing Floor 2. God what a great game.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

Just downloaded Croc. Anyone remember this guy?


----------



## Notkastar (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Just downloaded Croc. Anyone remember this guy?



I totally remember that guy =)

Been stuck on the caveman world in the second game for about...
3 years now?






(Got stuck there the first time I played and again about month ago lol)


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> I totally remember that guy =)
> 
> Been stuck on the caveman world in the second game for about...
> 3 years now?
> ...



Yesss!!
I don't know if I ever made it that far :O
It was a while ago haha


----------



## Notkastar (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yesss!!
> I don't know if I ever made it that far :O
> It was a while ago haha



So awesome to see it wasn't just me who saw how hard this game was.
Don't even get me started on the health and "life" system ~ ~)
Dark soul's got nothing on this little green crocodile lol


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> So awesome to see it wasn't just me who saw how hard this game was.
> Don't even get me started on the health and "life" system ~ ~)
> Dark soul's got nothing on this little green crocodile lol



Aww man this was my life back then :')

Haven't played dark souls....


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Aww man this was my life back then :')
> 
> Haven't played dark souls....


It was both addicting and harder than nintendo hard. They don't make em like that anymore


----------



## Notkastar (Aug 25, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> It was both addicting and harder than nintendo hard. They don't make em like that anymore



Yeah, they have to make them fair lolz ~ u ~
Your health stopped caring over to the next stage,
You could find more then one health pack every two staged and not every zone
and dying didn't make you have restart the whole stage from scratch
(Mind you if it's a collectathon of say collect 80 of something then guess who's starting over ¯\_(ツ)_/¯)


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Yeah, they have to make them fair lolz ~ u ~
> Your health stopped caring over to the next stage,
> You could find more then one health pack every two staged and not every zone
> and dying didn't make you have restart the whole stage from scratch
> (Mind you if it's a collectathon of say collect 80 of something then guess who's starting over ¯\_(ツ)_/¯)


But that's what made it fun! All that bull made it worth it XD


----------



## Notkastar (Aug 25, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> But that's what made it fun! All that bull made it worth it XD



You got a point there,
Saying you beat a game like that would be like saying:
"Hey Guys, I beat a game that shot my character in the knee cap every time I took 3 steps instead of 2."
Haha


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

I've been playing TTR for the past few days. 

I made it pretty far in only a few days thanks to repetitive grinding in Sellbot Factory.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 25, 2016)

Currently playing:

League of Legends
Minecraft
Battlezone II
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion
KKND2: Krossfire


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 26, 2016)

NES games and will play Team Fortress 2 and Audiosurf 2 on my own computer soon. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 31, 2016)

Been clocking time on both Monster Hunter 4 and Monster Hunter Generations.  I can see what the appeal to these games is....

In MH4, my character recently defeated Gore Magala and is now 5-star on caravan quests.  (Sadly only 2-star on Guild hall quests.)  Wearing a full set of Najarala armor (boy is it colorful) and wielding either a sword/shield or a Charge Blade (Rathian make).

In MHG, my character is currently 2-star on village quests (only 1-star in the Hunter's Hub). Currently wearing a full set of Maccao armor, Maccao Charge Blade, and Maccao Palico gear.  Relatively low rank armor, I know, but it looks cool.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 6, 2016)

Got AC Brotherhood on steam, after not having played it in forever. Also been playing the Battlefield 1 Open Beta (amazing btw) And been doing a few hours of GTA 5 online.. Although i have none to play with so it's kinda boring.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 7, 2016)

I've been playing literally NES games. Super Mario Bros 1 & 3, Dr. Mario, Section Z and Deadly Towers are what I have right now, but some of my favorites are Dr. Mario and Section Z. :3


----------



## Jakinator178 (Sep 7, 2016)

Town of Salem, Rollercoaster Tycoon, Battlefield Hardline, Watch Dogs, Battlefront, Just Cause 3.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 8, 2016)

Time to update my Manufactory levels in Mario Maker again.  I tuned in to a livestream and got them to play it, and it took them *over an hour* to beat it -- most of which was spent in the boss room at the end.  I'm impressed they didn't give up on it but also a little embarrassed that it took up so much of their time.


----------



## SuperCuddleWolfy (Sep 8, 2016)

Currently going through a few GBA games. Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga, MegaMan Battle Network 3, and Metroid: Zero Mission.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 9, 2016)

Pretty much playing Stellaris, Dungeon Keeper 2 and some good ol' Diablo II.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Sep 9, 2016)

Brutal Wolfenstein/Doom, Quake 3/Live


----------



## Jarren (Sep 9, 2016)

Total Warhammer, Morrowind, World of Tanks, Halo 5, Mud and blood 2.


----------



## liizardman (Sep 13, 2016)

New here! Been playing Monster Hunter Generations lately. Hit HR100 last night, so that was a nice little accomplishment. Just finished making the Amatsu HBG and Deadeye LS.


----------



## Simo (Sep 13, 2016)

My mate just traded a person at work 8 cigarettes for  PS2 console, Seems OK; never had a game more modern the the Nintendo 64. So this is high tech, for me!

So far, though, I find I just like buying discs that compile older games...just got one with all the Sonic games on it. I tend to like colorful, silly, cartoony games, and I'm not sure this system is so good, for that...but it was cheap; about $3 is cash terms!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 13, 2016)

I got the Happy Birthday cinematic in Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain today.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2016)

Just recently finished the updates on two of my Mario Maker levels:

pt.1 - Bowser's Munitions Manufactory - 5768-0000-0298-B6B2
pt.2 - Return to Bowser's Manufactory - F328-0000-0299-9F26

I am hoping to catch a particular livestreamer and watch him play through one of them (preferably the 2nd one).


----------



## Simo (Sep 13, 2016)

So I've been playing the first Sonic the Hedgehog game! I forgot how fun this kinda game is. Cuteness is a major factor for me in games.

I wonder: Are there any companies putting out new games, in this older sort of style?


----------



## Jarren (Sep 13, 2016)

Simo said:


> So I've been playing the first Sonic the Hedgehog game! I forgot how fun this kinda game is. Cuteness is a major factor for me in games.
> 
> I wonder: Are there any companies putting out new games, in this older sort of style?


I think there was a game called "Freedom Planet" that came out not too long ago in the same art and gameplay style.


----------



## liizardman (Sep 14, 2016)

Simo said:


> So I've been playing the first Sonic the Hedgehog game! I forgot how fun this kinda game is. Cuteness is a major factor for me in games.
> 
> I wonder: Are there any companies putting out new games, in this older sort of style?


Look into Shovel Knight! It's about as silly as it sounds: you're a shovel wielding knight on a quest to save your companion  Shield Knight from the evil enchantress. There's also a free game mode where you play as one of the villains!


----------



## Jarren (Sep 16, 2016)

Picked up Total War: Shogun 2 again and I've fallen in love with the fall of the samurai gameplay. 

On a separate note, anyone know if the beast men expansion for Total War: Warhammer is worth it yet? Or should I wait for a sale?


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 16, 2016)

Currently playing a multitude of things: MHG, recently started play WoW, Overwatch, Starcraft II and a lot of magic online ^^



Jarren said:


> Picked up Total War: Shogun 2 again and I've fallen in love with the fall of the samurai gameplay.
> 
> On a separate note, anyone know if the beast men expansion for Total War: Warhammer is worth it yet? Or should I wait for a sale?


I'd actually ask, how is the base game for total war Warhammer? Is it any good?


----------



## Jarren (Sep 16, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> I'd actually ask, how is the base game for total war Warhammer? Is it any good?


Having played the tabletop game for Warhammer Fantasy on and off since the age of 12, it actually fits the lore very well and is an incredibly solid and (mostly) bug free total war title. The downside is that it is rather bare-bones compared to past titles, but it gradually getting better with each content release (several of which are free).


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm almost done playing *Assassin's Creed 1 (PS3)*, just cleared Memory Block 6.

After this I plan on starting *Assassin's Creed II (PS3)* immediately.


----------



## scythemouse (Sep 17, 2016)

Well, at long last, I got Mad Max. Going for 75% off on Steam until Monday.

Given the age of my system, I was a little concerned about playing this game, but apart from one of those major hiccups that tend to happen, which I just took as a sign to take a break, this game actually runs impressively smooth so far. At worst, a dip to maybe 52 FPS, and that's with the settings on High.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 17, 2016)

I haven't had much time for gaming lately,  but when I have played, it's been Fallout 4 because I just started the Nuka World DLC.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 18, 2016)

All on PC:

Team Fortress 2
Terraria
Gmod
Psychonauts
Worms 4


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 20, 2016)

Yokai Watch 
Bravely Default
Bravely Second


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 20, 2016)

Im on a montage of playing all of my old PS2 games, my first console. 

So I have played:
NSFU2
Heroes of the Pacific

Im current on a new game on Ratchet and Clank 2 Locked and Loaded


----------



## Zasha (Sep 22, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Pretty much playing Stellaris, Dungeon Keeper 2 and some good ol' Diablo II.


Suggest giving War for the Overworld a try. Very much like DK2 but better new OS and network support.

Also I am stuck in Guild Wars 2, Stellaris, Armello and Risk of Rain.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 22, 2016)

Zasha said:


> Suggest giving War for the Overworld a try.


Already have War for the Overworld, mate. It's good game, but perhaps a bit short, the campaign that is.


----------



## Secret170193 (Sep 22, 2016)

Ace Attorney on DS (second game)


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 22, 2016)

I wanna see if I can make my whole team martial arts masters
and see if they can beat the game while fighting with nothing but their bare hands ─‿─)


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 22, 2016)

By now, in Monster Hunter Generations I've been ... 'introduced' to all four of the game's mascot monsters.  Gammon, Mizutsune, Astalos, and Glavenos ... or as my pet names for them go, Fluffy, Bubbles, Sparx, and Barney.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 22, 2016)

Finished some rounds on TF2 today. I also once had Project M.

But the one game that everyone should play....

IS GARFIELD KART.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 23, 2016)

I found this game called Hearts of Iron 4, and its F***ing amazing! Over 60 hours on record in two weeks.. So i haven't really had much time to play anything else.. But i'm planning to start playing Star Wars Old Republic again.. Since everybody is playing wow again..


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 25, 2016)

Fallout 4. I am enjoying Nuka World and playing a much more ruthless role than before.

GTA 5 Online. Just getting into the Online part of the game. I'm enjoying all the different things, but I prefer the solo missions and activities. Met a few cool people around and had fun, met some incompetent ones with no common sense and put them in their place, and met a few a-holes who were disappointed that I'm smart enough to engage in passive mode.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

tf's a playstation?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 26, 2016)

Beat the final boss (Shagaru Magala) in MH4U.  Okay, so the credits didn't roll, but that was the climax of the story campaign so fair enough.  Caravan can now park in Dundorma and we have access to High Rank caravan quests now.  Good thing I got a lot of practice fighting Daimyo Hermitaurs in Generations, because the first one I went up against in MH4U was nasty.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 1, 2016)

I've been playing more of *Assassin's Creed II (PS3)*, just finished *Sequence 06: Rocky Road*.


----------



## acommabeforedark (Oct 1, 2016)

recently played final fantasy ix on the psn! n lately i've been (re)playing yume nikki!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2016)

Unlocked the 5-star quests in Monster Hunter Generations -- all we had left to do was take down a pair of Khezu (never have I had so much trouble against Khezu than there) and a Yuan Garuga (which actually went rather well ... those guys are nasty with a capital N).  We now have our official quests to go hunt three of the game's four mascot monsters.


----------

